# reebok retone or sketchers shape-ups?



## Faythe

Hey girls, I do a lot of walking and wonder if the shoes above would actually do what they're advertised to do?

I don't want to buy some that isn't going to work lol.

Thanks xx


----------



## Faythe

9 views and no replies. Cheers! :wacko:


----------



## skymommy08

I just ordered the reeboks I get them Monday. Ill let you know how I like them :)


----------



## Faythe

Thanks hun!

I was hoping to buy the reebok train tone for gym use :D


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Faythe said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> I was hoping to buy the reebok train tone for gym use :D

I have the shape ups. Had them before I was pregnant and they didn't help with weight loss, but awesome comfortable. I have back problems and they are great on my back and feet.


----------



## Lotusbaby

I have the reetones and my mum has shape ups..I don't believe they will truly tone your bum on it's own- but I think working out and the shoes will help. But they are great for posture and for your back. I serve so I'm always on my feet and my legs/back/feet are never sore after a shift!!


----------



## Faythe

It's not for weightloss!!! LOL!

I wanted them for the improved posture, and as my gym shoes need retiring I was thinking of buying the train tone's but wanted to check and see what others thought as they're alot of money.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Faythe said:


> It's not for weightloss!!! LOL!
> 
> I wanted them for the improved posture, and as my gym shoes need retiring I was thinking of buying the train tone's but wanted to check and see what others thought as they're alot of money.

I have arthritis in my lower spine and fibromyalgia. These shapeups are a god send. No pain in my back, legs, and feet.. well worth the money. I have two pairs.


----------



## Faythe

MizzDeeDee said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> It's not for weightloss!!! LOL!
> 
> I wanted them for the improved posture, and as my gym shoes need retiring I was thinking of buying the train tone's but wanted to check and see what others thought as they're alot of money.
> 
> I have arthritis in my lower spine and fibromyalgia. These shapeups are a god send. No pain in my back, legs, and feet.. well worth the money. I have two pairs.Click to expand...


Ooo that sounds fab hunny! Bet you're pleased :happydance:

I'm definately buying a pair then :thumbup:


----------



## tuesday

Faythe said:


> 9 views and no replies. Cheers! :wacko:

I think everyone's having a look (including me) to see what others have said as we want to know too :thumbup:


----------



## Catters

I wanted to pick up some SRR Resistor Running Skechers (after reading a lot of reviews) but haven't yet...I think I'll just get to it and try 'em. I'll try to remember to post back after some weeks of wear. :thumbup:


----------



## cazd

I'll keep an eye out for you review!
I'm keen to see if they're worth the money - before I commit to buying... xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I want the pineapple one comes with HRM lol :) & cheaper


----------

